# Sexing Help



## jamrosky (Oct 5, 2015)

Is my newly acquired Macleay River Turtle
(2years old) healthy? Male or female? See: pic of underside. Was being kept in huge plastic container outdoors with no sunlight. Apparently, tap water was changed regularly and a lid placed on top omg


----------



## baker (Oct 5, 2015)

Female.

Cheers Cameron


----------



## jamrosky (Oct 5, 2015)

Someone said it was male


----------



## Andiroo (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi jamrosky,
It's a little young to be definite on the sex but I would tend towards female.
It doesn't look like a Macleay River Turtle to me. Plastron colour, skin colour and carapace shape are nothing like a Macleay. Having said that, colour can be very affected by lack of sunlight or UV equivalent.
What colour are the eyes?
Otherwise it looks healthy from this photo.
Andrew


----------

